Ask HN: Is Your Work Meaningful? - maybeiambatman
======
zeug
It depends on the view.

I currently build a "VPS"-Company based on the uberspace model (PAY-WHAT-YOU-
CAN). Version 2 will have the ability to encrypt the hard drive and the RAM
using AMDs Epic platform (SEV).

The "confidential computing" things gives my work the meaning of giving small
users (1VM) the ability to hide there information. As of current knowledge the
SEV feature is secure.

So hopefully it will help users to get cheap and near bare metal security for
there VPS.

